

An Open Source Tool for Easier Database Testing - uptown
https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/01/13/an-open-source-tool-for-easier-database-testing/

======
whitten
This is a product of the 18F folks, and as I recall, the new agency the
federal government created named the U.S. Digital Service (link:
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/08/11/delivering-
custome...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/08/11/delivering-customer-
focused-government-through-smarter-it) )

These are some smart and innovative folks. I hope politics doesn't do
something to slow them down.

~~~
konklone
It's a product of 18F (of which I'm an employee). The US Digital Service folks
are awesome, but a totally separate unit. 18F is in an independent
administrative agency, the GSA, the Digital Service is in the White House.

------
meesterdude
Interesting! I created a similar project to help generate YAML fixture files
from the database for testing/seeding. But with mine you have to define a
"tree" that it walks through to extract the relations.

[https://github.com/meesterdude/back_to_the_fixture](https://github.com/meesterdude/back_to_the_fixture)

------
morgo
This appears to be a tool for generating test data, for your application.

For testing SQL database engines there is the Random Query Generator:
[https://launchpad.net/randgen](https://launchpad.net/randgen)

It was designed for MySQL, but works fine with others.

~~~
olefoo
This is not merely a tool for generating test data; this generates a sample of
the live database.

> random yet relationally consistent subsets of relational databases

That's a very different thing compared to a chinese-menu style random data
generator.

~~~
siculars
Here is something similar[1] used in simulating clinical data for the omop
cdm[2]. Interesting area of research in medical informatics.

[1][http://omop.org/node/70](http://omop.org/node/70)

[2][http://omop.org/CDM](http://omop.org/CDM)

------
Trisell
Does it come with built in custom NSA backdoor creator?

~~~
collyw
Its open source check the code if you are actually interested.

